# [SOLVED] Startup failure: PCI Express Error



## DarkRider2k6 (Nov 17, 2006)

When I turn on my laptop, I get a normal Toshiba startup screen, but immediately after that it gives me the message "PCI Express error." Sometimes it won't even show the startup screen, and sometimes it starts to load Windows XP--but it never finishes. I get the same problem when I try to boot from a CD or via USB, and I can't get into the bios. Any ideas on what the problem is, how it might have been caused, or how to fix it? I hope I won't have to replace the motherboard, but a friend said it's a possibility.... 

Here's some system specs:
Toshiba Tecra M7 (tablet)
Windows XP 2005 Tablet Edition
Intel Core Duo 2.0 GHz
2GB RAM

Anyway, thanks in advance.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi DarkRider,

What is this laptop's video card? Do you get a specific error code other than PCI Express Error?


----------



## DarkRider2k6 (Nov 17, 2006)

The video card is an NVidia Quadro NVS 110M with TurboCache and 128MB of dedicated graphics memory. The only error code I get is "PCI Express error" in white text on a black screen.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Unfortunately this is a very broad error, I would suggest contacting Toshiba Support on this one.


----------



## bobby muggins (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Startup failure: PCI Express Error*

I have just had the same issue come up with my Toshiba, did you manage to fix yuors? and if so how? Appreciate it.


----------



## DarkRider2k6 (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Startup failure: PCI Express Error*

Unfortunately, I ended up having to get my laptop repaired. I sent my laptop to Toshiba's Notebook Repair Depot so they could replace the motherboard. After that, everything worked fine. If your laptop is still under warranty, I suggest calling Toshiba's tech support.


----------

